# Southern Pacific #4286



## daniel1234 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi im a newbie i have a Southern Pacific train model with cart, has #4286 on it, I cant find it anywhere! only ones ive found are all black, mine is sliver in color. and in excellent condition whats it worth or what manufacturer is it??


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, does it look like the locos on this website? What size is the model and what gauge track does it run on?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Perhaps a picture would help us, and obviously the scale as well.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

daniel1234: Photo please, I'm not sure at all what exactly you're describing.


----------

